# Help setting up Burner

## ckwall

I know there are a hundred posts for help setting up the cd burner, but they have all got me confused. I have tried all of the suggestions, but I must be doing them wrong. 

I cannot get my cd burner to work.

I have an ide burner.

I have enabled my scsi emulation, scsi cd and scsi general

I have set my menu.lst file to look like this:

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

hdc=scsi

Please advise

----------

## glawe

looks right, if nothing is showing up in cdrecordd -scanbus, make sure your burner is supported by cdrecord just in case...

----------

## cesman

I believe it should be hdX=ide-scsi.  Do you have support built in to the kernel or as modules?  If modules, put then in /etc/modules.autoload

scsi_hostadapter

ide-scsi

sg

cesman

----------

## ckwall

This is the result of cdrecord -scanbus

Also, I do not have my scsi options set as mudules

cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 1.11a24 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.23

Using libscg version 'schily-0.6'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'IBM-DYKA' '-23240          ' 'A74G' Disk

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

----------

## ckwall

I just tried making my kernel with all of the scsi options modules. I still have no luck with the burner. 

xcdroast for example tells me:

No cd writer or cdrom device detected.....

----------

## meyerm

Just to be sure. Does your menu.lst looks like this

 *ckwall wrote:*   

> title=Gentoo Linux
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3
> ...

 

or like this

```
title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0.0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi
```

1. ide-scsi instead of scsi (cesman said it already)

2. hdc=ide-scsi is in one line with the "kernel" option in menu.lst

----------

## ckwall

This is how I currently have it:

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

hdc=scsi

----------

## ckwall

Are you saying it should look like this:

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi

----------

## rommel

yes do it like that...reboot and run cdrecord -scanbus again...also compile all the scsi stuff directly into the kernel...atleast i always do

----------

## ckwall

So far that seems to have worked. I have not figured out how to use xcdroast yet. I hvae only figured out how to duplicate a disk. I have not yet figured out how to create my own. So I am starting with that to see if I am successful at burning. Thank you very much for all of your help. 

It seems that the issue I never could get into my head was that I was adding the hdc=ide-scsi in the correct place. I have tried it with both ide-scsi and just scsi, and could never get it to work. It was because I had it in the wrong place. I will post again to let everyone know if this worked correctly or not. I am sure that it will. 

Thank you.

----------

## ckwall

That did work. 

I need to find out now if there is a program that is available that will burn mp3's into a format that will play in my CD player. Is there a Linux version of Nero? That is what I am used to using with Windoz.

----------

